# Problem editing a post



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

I hope this is an appropriate place to post this problem!

I'm trying to edit this post, and I'm having problems.

When I edit the post and add another item to the numbered list, I save the edit, and am taken back to the thread display page. However, the post is missing (this is post #1, so the thread now starts with post #2). No error messages are displayed. If I refresh the page, the post I edited reappears, minus the changes I made.

Is it possible to check logs and see what's going on here?

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Yeah, I can't edit it either. Peter?


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

No help here?


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I'm having the same issue.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

I attempted to edit the thread and it's acting funky for me as well, although I have no idea why. When I first heard of this, I made a few test threads and was able to go back in and edit them, so the problem seems to be with this specific thread.

In fact, I quickly copied and pasted these contents into the testing area, started a new thread, and was able to go back in and edit it--so it doesn't seem to have anything to do with the content either.

I'll be completely honest and say I'm not sure what needs to be done to fix it. I can refer the issue to my tech guys, but I fear a quicker resolution may be to post the updated list in the replies, or start a new thread (not ideal, but it should work)


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

This is happening in a Happy Hour thread too, the My 2011 Movie Thread, so it is not limited to a specific thread or forum and it is not limited to only the first post.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Zevida--First of all, thanks for letting me know. That suggests this problem is bigger than I thought.

Can you provide a link to that thread as well?


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Here is the thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=462230

Here is my post, which I can't edit:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8310581#post8310581

And there are a few others in that thread who can't edit their posts.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Here is a link to the thread I can't edit--trying to do the first post. This thread is in the Fun House.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=431478


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Has this been happening for a long time? I don't remember hearing any reports of this happening up until now.

One thing most of these posts seem to have in common is that they are very long (compared to your average post.) I'm speculating that has something to do with it.

I'm going to start investigating why this might be happening. (As well, I'm open to suggestions if there are any vB experts/aficionados watching this thread.)


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

This is the first time I have had trouble editing that particular post and I have been doing it about once or twice a month for a while now. It has always been a long post.


----------



## sakura panda (Apr 6, 2004)

Is there a limit to the number of times a post can be edited?


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

My post is somewhat long, and it has been edited quite a few times (at least 20, I'd say... is there anything in the database that tracks that?).

I usually edit the post to add new entries to the numbered list. I did try editing something outside the list, and that seemed to work ok, but I can't add items to the list.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

@sakura--No, we don't have any limits on time or number of edits, I did check this when the issue was first reported. 

We do speculate this is due to something with the migration, but we don't know what. We never changed any settings nor did we intend to introduce any restrictions, so I'm guessing something got corrupted in the DB's of some large threads. But, that's just a guess. I'm going to get the tech team on the scene and see if we can figure out what happened.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Not trying to be a pesky nuisance, but wondering if there still any hope for the editing issue to get solved or if I need to look for another way to deal with it.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

I understand that this is an important issue for a lot of the members of this forum, and it's definitely on my radar. The issue is that I'm not exactly sure what is causing it--everything on the forum seems to be operational, smooth, and quick--and all of our settings are correct.

It is my suspicion that something got corrupted in the database at some point, possibly due to the migration, that is preventing these threads from being edited--also meaning that this isn't an "easy" fix on my part.

I've alerted my tech team to the issue and will continue to work for a resolution, but in the interest of being honest to all of you, I don't foresee this being fixed as quickly as I might like, but rest assured I'll keep everyone updated as best I can. As always, I'm always open to suggestions if someone who is familiar with vB has encountered this issue--but in my searches, this doesn't seem like a common occurrence.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I encountered a similar issue last week.

I was trying to add more content to the first post in this thread. And the existing first post there is super short. Just one embedded image and a few words. This is a relatively new thread, I created it in mid February.

Here's my post mentioning my inability to edit the OP.

I was confused at first. And to be honest, my thought was that I was unable to edit the post in question because it was the 1st post in the thread! It made sense to me at least, because I thought, imagine the havoc/confusion someone could cause if they were able to edit the 1st post after many people have replied. I figured this was an intentional restriction. I've seen folks on other vBulletin forums create 2nd and 3rd posts with the words "RESERVED FOR FUTURE USE" so they can add new info to their long threads. I figured this was like that. Are we sure there's not some vBulletin setting (or add-on) that is specifically set up to prevent editing the OP after a certain period of time? Granted, you'd think there would be an explanation/error and not just the page refresh with no changes. Just thinking out loud and hoping to add more info to the troubleshooting here...

Perhaps the vBulletin devs can she some light?


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Update: Our tech team is pretty sure they know what's causing the issues with the un-updateable threads.

The only downside is that the repair procedure will take a few hours. We're planning on doing it Friday night at around 9PM CST, an announcement will be posted once this is confirmed. That should repair the issues.


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

Peter Redmer said:


> Update: Our tech team is pretty sure they know what's causing the issues with the un-updateable threads.
> 
> The only downside is that the repair procedure will take a few hours. We're planning on doing it Friday night at around 9PM CST, an announcement will be posted once this is confirmed. That should repair the issues.


Awesome, Peter! Thanks for taking the time to get this problem fixed.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Thank you, Peter!


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello everyone--

I've posted what details I know of the recent outage on our community in an announcement, which I'm sure most of you are very much aware of! It was unexpected and took much longer for our tech team to repair than anticipated, but from what I have been told, things should be good to go now.

I know many of you make up the longtime TCF user community and on behalf of all of you I apologize for the outage, which, again, from what my tech team tells me, was unexpected and took much longer to restore than what they would have anticipated.

Thanks everyone for your understanding. I am doing all I can to repair problems where needed and add enhancements for the benefit of everyone here, and certainly didn't plan for this maintenance to result in this outage.. or for it to cause our tech team so many difficulties!

There is a bonus though... the post editing problem that I originally asked for this maintenance for to fix seems to indeed have been fixed  Try it out, I was able to successfully edit several of the posts mentioned in this thread.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Thanks, Peter!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Peter Redmer said:


> There is a bonus though... the post editing problem that I originally asked for this maintenance for to fix seems to indeed have been fixed  Try it out, I was able to successfully edit several of the posts mentioned in this thread.


This was the first thing I tested when the site came back up. Sure enough. the thread I mentioned whose OP I couldn't edit? I was able to edit it. So yeah, that fixed it!

Thanks, Peter. You are great.


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

I verified that I can now edit the post that was the subject of the OP. Thanks Peter!


----------

